
Show HN: Awaytab – Cheap flights and awesome travel pictures as Chrome extension - MvRemmerden
https://awaytab.com
======
MvRemmerden
Hey HN, I built a Chrome extension that displays a random travel destination
combined with the cheapest flights from airports 200km around your current
location. You can also test it out here:
[https://awaytab.com/demo](https://awaytab.com/demo)

